# Modifier xx



## sknapp56 (May 21, 2015)

Has anyone seen or know about an XX modifier? I know about the new XS, XE, XU,etc but I have never seen or heard of an XX modifier. I saw a charge on an account that went out as a 99214-25,XX and all the labs done on the same day had XX modifiers. Just curious to see if anyone has used this modifier or know about it.


----------



## emcee101 (May 28, 2015)

Never heard of it, don;t think it is a valid modifier. I can't find it listed in a code book or through encoderpro coding software.


----------



## BenCrocker (May 28, 2015)

No, unless it's similar to the Medicare one modifier restriction but not for Medicare. Itts possible that that one carrier has designed XX for that purpose. But this is speculation on my part.

I am 100% certain XX is an invalid modifier and should never be used.


----------



## mitchellde (May 28, 2015)

Way way way back there use to be HCPC III codes and modifiers.  These were deemed non HIPAA compliant around the year 2000 and the entire set was deleted.  They were all codes and modifiers that began with W X Y Z.  If I recall correctly, XX was one of these.  But you are not allowed to use them for any payer any more.


----------



## astephens (Apr 21, 2017)

*modifier xx*

this modifier is related to Purchased Provider Services


----------

